# Please Help Me Friends :-)



## vikaasmehra (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello friends , i am vikas from india . i want an advise . i put racer pigeons eggs in another pair eggs . problem is that where i put my eggs the egg was there ready to hatch i mean 15 -16 days old . and eggs i put is only three days old . i finger crossed. i want to save this chicks i put eggs now . please give tell me that what is possibilties are. 


thanks  

god bless you all


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Make sure you are ready to hand feed. To do egg switching you want to be very close as far as days go. I don't like more than a three day difference. Good pumpers can do more. I stuck a week old Morning dove under an Arch Angel hen who just started sitting on fake eggs. They weaned it just fine. I would not consider that normal though.


I think the pair ready to hatch will abandon the racer eggs before hand.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

vikaasmehra said:


> Hello friends , i am vikas from india . i want an advise . i put racer pigeons eggs in another pair eggs . problem is that where i put my eggs the egg was there ready to hatch i mean 15 -16 days old . and eggs i put is only three days old . i finger crossed. i want to save this chicks i put eggs now . please give tell me that what is possibilties are.
> 
> 
> thanks
> ...


that will mean they have to develope their pigeon milk as of right now to feed them..so they may not have it there as they layed their own eggs only three days ago. but you never know... so just be ready to hand feed. 

if you want to swap out eggs or foster eggs.. the pairs should lay their eggs within 5 days max of each other.. or you can hold unincubated eggs for days or a week untill a foster pair lays their second egg and then slip the eggs you are holding under them as the eggs are not developed and will start when the foster pair sits them and gives heat to them.. I keep mine in a cool place with the small end down and turn them a few times a day..till a foster pair is ready and has layed their own eggs..then switch them out.


----------



## vikaasmehra (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for replying spirit and az


----------

